# Speakers/battery problems!!



## JGBigBear (Dec 8, 2009)

i have a 09 700 H1 EFI, i just recently put 4 6.5 inch speakers powered by 2 small road rage 150 watt amps, i put a toggle switch to turn it on and off, it sat in my shop for a week with the switch off and the battery was still good so i know it stays off, i went riding this past weekend and only turned the jam on while i was riding, it ran my battery completely dead after a while, the next day i put a new "slasher" battery on it and it worked fine for about 4 hours, turning it off when parked and so forth but still killed the battery, any suggestions on whats happening or what i need to do to be able to jam and not have battery problems? is this normal?


----------



## wolf_36 (Jul 7, 2010)

Have you checked to make sure your alternator is putting out enough to handle 2 amps and 4 speakers , try putting a meter to the battery with the bike running and see what your voltage is , sounds to me that either your drawing more than the alternator can handle in which case you'll burn it out or it's already on its way out .

I have a 500 watt amp and 2 6.5 speakers and I play it all day mostly with it running but have also switched bike off and let it play while stopping for a break up to 30 min with no issues


----------



## JGBigBear (Dec 8, 2009)

it will burn my alternator up? and how do i know if its putting out enough to handle it


----------



## wolf_36 (Jul 7, 2010)

Check to see if you'r getting around 12.8 volts or higher at the battery terminals with the bike running if not you may have a bad alternator

The alternators on an ATV are not like a cars alternator , your amps might just be pulling more power than it can handle


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Most of these only have about a 6-9 amp excess...not much more then some lights. Clearly you are pulling way more then the charging system can make up for. Hope you haven't taken out your alternator or rectifyer already. You can put a meter inline to see how much and your shop manual will tell you how much you can have, but if you take a voltage reading at the battery while running and on, and if its below 14 volts, its being over drawn. If its below 12.5 the rectifyer is maxed out and it is or about to be toast. And if its below 13 volts with the amps off...its too late..


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Think mine is at 13 something with my hid lites and my cheapy200 watt and 2 6.5s in my split tubes on.

(rather be snapping axles then tapatalking)


----------

